# A few pics of my Cossie from a few of weeks back



## k4rl (Sep 6, 2013)

A good friend of mine got married a few weeks back and we used my 3dr to take him to the registry office, took a few pics after I'd cleaned it ready for the big day, I've been using Autobrite products which I've been really happy with but I thought I'd try Poorboys black hole and Nattys paste for a change, have to say I was well impressed with the results, then sealed it with AD Project 32,
anyway, here are the pics, any comments welcome 





















Karl


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

have i seen this beast at oulton? looks great:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great car and welcome...


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Saw 3 in portstewart yesterday 2 white and a dark blue. Very nice 👍😎


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome motor! Love the old Fords. I had a Mk2 Escort 1600 Sport back in the day.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Love it. That is awesome.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking sweet as ever Karl...still a greedy fecker tho:lol::thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning! I love the Cossies and this in black with Black hole and Natty paste is a winning finish:thumb: i use Natty's myself.

Just one thing I have to say - not keen on those gold wheels - obviously just my personal taste.

I bet the groom was chuffed to bits with it!:thumb:

Ben


----------



## Chevyulrik (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice car - it is a keeper - they don't make cars like those anymore!
:thumb:


----------



## k4rl (Sep 6, 2013)

s29nta said:


> have i seen this beast at oulton? looks great:thumb:


I was at Oulton in November last year in it mate, it was a memorial rally day, but it had different wheels on 



moonstone mo said:


> Looking sweet as ever Karl...still a greedy fecker tho:lol::thumb:


Ayup Mo! Lol, how are you mate?



SBM said:


> Stunning! I love the Cossies and this in black with Black hole and Natty paste is a winning finish:thumb: i use Natty's myself.
> 
> Just one thing I have to say - not keen on those gold wheels - obviously just my personal taste.
> 
> ...


Yeah he was mate lol, I was unsure about the wheels myself tbh when I put them on but I love them now, makes a change from the usual anthracite ones anyway lol 

Thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

Yum yum! Actually i do like the gold rims too. And is that a reflection of a white VW Camper I spy...?


----------



## k4rl (Sep 6, 2013)

Dr 0CD said:


> Yum yum! Actually i do like the gold rims too. And is that a reflection of a white VW Camper I spy...?


It is mate  That's our 1970 lhd Westfalia, "Deedee" lol


----------



## murkeywaters (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice, when I bought my E30 M3 it was a 50/50 between the M3 and a whale tail Cossie.. Insurance back then was a nightmare so that helped me sway towards the M3 as every little car thieving scummer was after the Cossie...

Gold rims look good to me but a set of RS500 alloys would really set her off and keep the original look..


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

stunning 3dr Karl, who did your wheels the colour is perfect for my wheels for escort !


----------



## k4rl (Sep 6, 2013)

murkeywaters said:


> Nice, when I bought my E30 M3 it was a 50/50 between the M3 and a whale tail Cossie.. Insurance back then was a nightmare so that helped me sway towards the M3 as every little car thieving scummer was after the Cossie...
> 
> Gold rims look good to me but a set of RS500 alloys would really set her off and keep the original look..


I love E308 M3s mate, good choice 

I've got a set of original wheels for her to fit at a later date but I need to source some standard brakes first cos they won't fit over the aps lol


----------



## k4rl (Sep 6, 2013)

andyrst said:


> stunning 3dr Karl, who did your wheels the colour is perfect for my wheels for escort !


Thanks mate  They were painted gold when I bought them but the lad who I bought them off said it's a Compomotive colour, I've got a little touch up pot of it, i'll see if there's a code on it for you


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

All good thank you Karl:thumb:
Hope your well mate.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Black 3dr with gold comps, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm your lucky lucky person


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Lovely car buddy


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

If you had taken me to get married in that, I would have left the bride standing and gone off with the car!!


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Love the car but hate those gold wheels, each to their own though.


----------



## k4rl (Sep 6, 2013)

transtek said:


> If you had taken me to get married in that, I would have left the bride standing and gone off with the car!!


Pmsl, he did ask if it was his wedding present lol


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!!! You're not from the North East are you? I occasionally see one just like this around Middlesbrough.


----------



## k4rl (Sep 6, 2013)

Dan said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! You're not from the North East are you? I occasionally see one just like this around Middlesbrough.


Thanks mate  No, I'm from Cheshire

Karl


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Very , very nice


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Very nice indeed, still I prefer them in stock/original form.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Dan said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! You're not from the North East are you? I occasionally see one just like this around Middlesbrough.


the one is Middlesbrough I suspect is chappy. Is it a D reg


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning love those wheels


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ps racelines look well 😉


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

SarahS23 said:


> the one is Middlesbrough I suspect is chappy. Is it a D reg


Yeah now you say that I do recall it being a D reg.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Must say its looking fantastic mate.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Dan said:


> Yeah now you say that I do recall it being a D reg.


It's a bloke I know. I used to be in Cleveland rsoc


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Still never bettered the shape of these and the Escort Cosworth


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Beautiful mate


----------



## k4rl (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers for the comments 

Got a few things I'm not 100% happy with which will hopefully be sorted out over the winter, will put updates up for anyone that's interested 

Karl


----------



## m350atr (Dec 4, 2015)

I mean she looks gorgeous, one of my 3 favorite cars ever and you're a hero for owning one regardless - but is that a genuine RS500?


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

I've had the matchbox model of this car since I can remember. Even got it right above my screen now! Lovely motor :argie:


----------



## Christurner (Nov 28, 2015)

Lovely 😬


----------



## fot0 (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks great - never driven a cossie (or been in one)


----------

